# Animals



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

What do you people own besides the p's?
I have a black cat named Tiger "don't ask"
A white albino mouse named Twizzler.
A Ozzy cattledog named Kobe "Looks like a dingo"
A tiger Oscar named TigerBlitz
Oh and a Ozzy albino Parakeet named Ice 
:smile:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a spotted salamander called Boris
I have an axolotl
a japanise fire belly newt
2x chenise fire belly newts
1x small albino african clawed frog
1x regular african clawed frog
and a shitload of fish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i have two dags...

german sheperd=bonita-r.i.p
chinese shar-pei=china


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

german short hair pointer: snoopy
Cats : felix, midnite, lucy
and lots and lots of fish.
MAD


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have an Albino, Red nosed Pitt.







Also a Hot-Doggie dog.


----------



## Murdoc (Feb 2, 2003)

three legged black, lab yep i said three legged
german short haired pointer
2 ferrets
long haired hemalian - dumb cat

and soon will have 21 big oscars


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

people say my dog is dumb he is really smart just selfcentered, no joke,
and if you watch kangaroo jack you can see what my kobe dog looks like, surprisingly good movie by the way.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Other then fish a Scottish Terrier named Brutus


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

a mini horse name Forrest G. yes its G for gump though we just say G.


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

i,ve got 2 red tailed sharks
1 miniature schnauzer named frankie
a black lab named rex (how original)
and a large lond with many bluegill, bass, and catfish


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i got a grey tabby.....we call him dumbo, because he's big, fluffy, and his giant ears...plus he isn't the brightest cat out there...oh yea, and he's a pimp with the female cats







.......i also have a long-haired chihuahua that i want to kick sometimes because it keeps sniffing the cats butt.....and finally two tiger oscars


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

all i got now is a dog, and my gf.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ball python, Argentine Red Tegu, Yellow Lab, Abasenine Cat


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Ball python, Argentine Red Tegu, Yellow Lab, Abasenine Cat


 i miss my two yellow labs.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

My norweigan forest cat


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Fish, Dogs, cat, pig,


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bobme said:


> all i got now is a dog, and my gf.


:rock: i did not know g/f were consider pets??


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

thePACK said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > all i got now is a dog, and my gf.
> ...


 I guess it all depends on the woman you have. LOL ... I would bet he just picked up a monkey from the zoo and and is calling it his gf


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

1 black lab and 3 mein-**** cats

BTW, were not animals...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > bobme said:
> ...


 so that why he's a banana..







...see its all coming together now


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK- Its all making sense now...good thinking!!


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

i have a german shepard named boots and a pitbull named petie just like the one off of little rascals looks just like him and inside the house just fish


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Five cats--Charlotte (15 years old), Cara (8), George (6), Sandy (2), and Oliver (2).

A horse--Thoroughbred mare named Limerick, almost 12 years old.

I've had many small animals over the past years though...mice, gerbils, anoles, hamsters, spiders, snakes, the works.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I should post some pics of my dog he is so cute.


----------



## sick_twistedness (Mar 16, 2003)

besides fish, im no where near bored enough to post all those







But heres the non fish animals,

1 horse....9 year old dutch warmblood stallion(Haden)
3 dogs.....amstaff(pit) and 2 st bernards(Zombie(pit), Zeus&Athena(sts))
4 cats......3 maine *****, 1 himalayan(Telena, Fuzz, Muff(*****), Free(himy))
2 snakes.....1 king, 1 corn(Diesel(king), David(corn))
1 bearded dragon(Diablo)
7 rats.....2 black, 2 brown, 1 white, 1 brown/white, 1 black/white(they are all refered to as "infectious diseases")
and numerous mice....gotta breed those for the reptiles, yummmm.....pinkies







(I dont name feeders)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> I should post some pics of my dog he is so cute.


 Good idea: here's a pic of my dumb-ass cat:



















He lives with my parents now, because cats weren't allowed in my new appartment


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

All I have are piranhas


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Good idea: here's a pic of my dumb-ass cat:


 look its hitler, but re-incarnated to a cat.....once a p*ssy, always a p*ssy


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Ur cat is cute, funny referal US. :smile:


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I have a community tank and 2 Boxers. If the pics don't work, click the link in my sig.

-Kevin-


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I love Maine *****, I had just read though that they are more then likely not a native US species and are actually the same cat as the Norwegian forest cat that i have. They were supposedely brought over by a Queen during her visit to America. These two cats have the same bodies but the NW have more specific. coloring


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Ur cat is cute, funny referal US. :smile:


 hehe, thanks pcrose....i had a long chuckle after i posted it


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> look its hitler, but re-incarnated to a cat.....once a p*ssy, always a p*ssy



















Funny you mention it: my gramps calls him Adolf as well (and he's German: my own fasher is German, which makes me 50% Kraut







)...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > look its hitler, but re-incarnated to a cat.....once a p*ssy, always a p*ssy
> ...


 i know, i remember the old pet thread, and you happen to mention that your granpappy called him adolf....see i got good memory


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Not bad for such an old fart, eh


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Not bad for such an old fart, eh


 who's an old fart? you or your fasher?

isnt a kraut some sort of nasty tasting food?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Figure that one out yourself: I'm too lazy too explain









fyi: Kraut is cabbage......


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

I have:
2 ferrets
3 dogs (lab, dachsund, some other weird mutt dog)
1 guinea pig
Tons of bettas (I breed them), lots of gouramis, ripsaw catfish, 3 plecos, 2 raphael catfish, oscar, pacus, glass catfish, and lots of tetras


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> fyi: Kraut is cabbage......


 so you're part cabbage? hmmmm.......i guess what would explain the wild cabbage like hair in your photo


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > fyi: Kraut is cabbage......
> ...


 No, I'm just wild (and young) at heart. And cabbage-like hair is soooo frickin' sexay







It's the latest fashion in trendy Amsterdam









_Kraut_ was a nickname for Germans during WW2, in case you didn't know (don't flame me in case you did know














)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> _Kraut_ was a nickname for Germans during WW2, in case you didn't know (don't flame me in case you did know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL







i wasnt gonna flame you, just boil you







....anyone up for some german cabbage soup?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I would strongly advise against the consumption of cabbage soup: it's disgusting (yes, it's a dish).
Only pigs enjoy it, and hence we're back on the topic of other animals


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I would strongly advise against the consumption of cabbage soup: it's disgusting (yes, it's a dish).
> Only pigs enjoy it, and hence we're back on the topic of other animals


ugh, juda you discuss me







, i was trying to slowly de-rail the subject....what happened to the happy de-railing juda i know














....i want my good ol' toit fasher back




























........i've never had cabbage soup, is it really that bad?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

LOL









I'm sorry kid: having board responsabilities means I have to give the right example (even though I probably fail miserably







)

And yes, it's very bad, almost as bad as potato soup......


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> I love Maine *****, I had just read though that they are more then likely not a native US species and are actually the same cat as the Norwegian forest cat that i have. They were supposedely brought over by a Queen during her visit to America. These two cats have the same bodies but the NW have more specific. coloring


 I LOVE Maine ***** too...they are such sweet cats. My family had a maine **** for six years but we had to put him down due to feline hyperthrombic cardiomyopathy, a very deadly heart condition.

It's more common in maine ***** than other cats so if you have a maine ****, ask your vet to check your cat for FHC! We did not know Sebastian had it until two days before he died. He was in a lot of pain and it was extremely heartbreaking.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im not a kid, yet, im not a fully grown man either....that is until i step on that battlefield, AND then i can claim my right as a man







...right now im a man-child







.....juda, set an example




























...isn't that ironic


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

you aint a man-child.......your a mild or a chan


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> your a mild or a chan


 nope, im not chinese, im a viet-american...im a phan


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Meet Scooby, my pit-lab pup


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

traumatic said:


> Meet Scooby, my pit-lab pup


 so do you both like to solve mysteries and eat scooby snacks?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

He is really cute, just don't make him a mean dog please. By the way they have scooby snacks but humans aren't suppose to eat them unless they like dog bisquits. HEHEHE


----------

